# Which  DVB-TV USB stick is best for Gentoo?

## richlion

Hello, 

does anyone have any suggestion on the best DVB-TV USB stick that would work with Gentoo?

I found one, but I cannot confirm if it would work:

http://www.tvstick.co.uk/products/productinfo.asp?catid=1&prodid=31&gclid=CPSNyJmLo6ICFRyX2Aodfhx4ww

I found a Wiki page which seems to list the supported devices:

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices

Any opinions?

What about software? If I have a TV USB stick, which program should I use? I can see Keffeine has an

option like Television, but does it use the USB stick as a source?

Thanks in advance,

Richard

----------

## chithanh

If the kernel has a driver for the stick, a /dev/dvb device will show up which kaffeine can use to show TV.

If you want to check Linux compatibility, you will have to find out which chipset is used on the DVB stick. This can be done by Google search, or downloading and examining  the Windows drivers for the device.

----------

## chris...

i had an avertech, a801 i think, dvb-tv usb stick and it caused a lot of artifacts

----------

## be_io

This one works without any problem on Gentoo 

http://www.avermedia.eu/avertv/FR/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=440&device=2

----------

## skunk

"asus my cinema u3100 mini" is cheap hd capable and works fine with kaffeine and mythtv (apart the usb ir dongle for the remote)

----------

## richlion

Thanks for responding. 

I found one on Amazon, someone even posted a comment and it seems to work on a Linux box.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-Cinema-U3100-Digital-Stick/dp/B001AZ1O7C

----------

